# SV Machine



## Bigtank (Aug 28, 2022)

Thinking of getting into SV cooking. What machine do you recommend?  What machines have good apps?  Looking for opinions.  Thanks in advance.


----------



## JLeonard (Aug 28, 2022)

i have a Crux my daughter got me. No app for it. But i did download the annova and joule apps for cooking suggestions. It works well for me. Inkbird is a sponsor here and lots of the guys use their SV. And You can occasionally find a discount code for them.
Jim


----------



## JIMSMOKES (Aug 28, 2022)

I have the inkbird and like it.


----------



## clifish (Aug 28, 2022)

I have two Inkbirds and no complaints


----------



## DougE (Aug 28, 2022)

I have the Inkbird ISV-200w. It has worked well so far, and the app is decent.


----------



## thirdeye (Aug 28, 2022)

I have an Anova Precision, which I use most of the time, and an Anova Pro that I use if I want to use a large cooler for my water bath. 

I use the Doug Baldwin instructions and tables as well as the Anova site instead of an app.  Once I found my sweet spot for certain things, I just recorded that info into a SV journal.


----------



## Winterrider (Aug 28, 2022)

Anova here


----------



## Bytor (Aug 28, 2022)

Have had my Inkbird for almost a year now and it works great.  Didn't break the bank on it either.


----------



## Buttah Butts (Aug 28, 2022)

Joule for me. No issues at all. Americas test kitchen recommend it so I bought one. Couldn’t be happier


----------



## Norwester55 (Aug 28, 2022)

If you want to try it fairly inexpensively to see if its some thing you want to do, the Monoprice Strata can be had for $50 with free shipping. With that thought in mind I bought one 6 yrs ago just to see if I liked it. Shortly after, Anova closed out their 900 watt line and I picked one of those up for $28 on clearance. I was going to switch over to it but decided to use the Strata until the wheels fell off which I thought would happen in a year or two. A couple weeks ago it finally gave up the ghost in the middle of a cook and I made the switch to the Anova. I was surprised and impressed that it lasted that long as much as it was used. No bells and whistles but it works.

https://www.monoprice.com/Product?p_id=21594


----------



## kawboy (Aug 29, 2022)

I bought a VPCOK for 24 bucks on Prime day. It works wonderfully for me. Fun toy to have.


----------



## crazymoon (Aug 30, 2022)

I like my Anova!


----------



## mike243 (Aug 30, 2022)

Inkbird here, don’t get to use it as much as i want to but it works as it should and would buy it again if I needed 1


----------



## tbern (Aug 30, 2022)

Anova here also,


----------



## bmudd14474 (Aug 30, 2022)

Bigtank
 based on wanting the app Id go with this one https://amzn.to/3TpqB9D but that being said I also have the Inkbird one and do not use the app but it works great.


----------

